# wow this is cool



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

i didnt know this was possible! i guess they glued scrap wood together with a clamp and made this stand it came out looking really cool!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pp8jgdRXY_0


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with you Jeff., it was very interesting to me as I have only just started my turning "career".


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe that is a plywood turning. Bernie W has done a couple plywood turnings. 

corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep did a couple just to say I did or could. They are pretty hard on tools especially keeping them sharp. Hopefully these will post since I have posted them once before.


----------

